
GPU Prices Drop ~25% in March as Supply Normalizes - merqurio
https://wccftech.com/nvidia-amd-gpu-prices-down-25-in-march-beginning-to-normalize/
======
westurner
How do these new GPUs compare to those from 10 years ago in terms of FLOPs per
Watt?
[https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_per_watt](https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Performance_per_watt)

The new ASICs for Ethereum mining can't be solely responsible for this percent
of the market.

(Note that NVIDIA's stock price is up over 1700% over the past 10 years. And
that Bitcoin mining on CPUs and GPUs hasn't been profitable for quite awhile.
In 2007, I don't think we knew that hashing could be done on GPUs; though
there were SSL accelerator cards that were mighty expensive)

------
ohiovr
Sometime after the 15th of April there might be a sudden flood of these hard
to get cards coming back to the market.

